# 升级时删除sandbox，python一些功能无法使用，系统挂了

## pang15975386

升级时删除sandbox，

emerge -av --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y @world

!!! Problem with sandbox binary. Disabling...

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/python-exec/python3.4/emerge", line 50, in <module>

    retval = emerge_main()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/main.py", line 1250, in emerge_main

    return run_action(emerge_config)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/actions.py", line 3297, in run_action

    retval = action_build(emerge_config, spinner=spinner)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/actions.py", line 339, in action_build

    settings, trees, myopts, myparams, myaction, myfiles, spinner)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 9601, in backtrack_depgraph

    myaction, myfiles, spinner)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 9638, in _backtrack_depgraph

    success, favorites = mydepgraph.select_files(myfiles)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 3813, in select_files

    return self._select_files(args)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 4156, in _select_files

    return self._resolve(myfavorites)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 4312, in _resolve

    self.altlist()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 7247, in altlist

    self._resolve_conflicts()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 7374, in _resolve_conflicts

    self._process_slot_conflicts()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 1601, in _process_slot_conflicts

    self._process_slot_conflict(conflict)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 1663, in _process_slot_conflict

    slot_nodes, conflict_atoms):

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 1742, in _slot_conflict_backtrack_abi

    self._slot_operator_update_probe_slot_conflict(dep)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 1883, in _slot_operator_update_probe_slot_conflict

    new_dep = self._slot_operator_update_probe(dep, slot_conflict=True)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 2010, in _slot_operator_update_probe

    if not check_reverse_dependencies(dep.parent, replacement_parent):

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 1968, in check_reverse_dependencies

    if self._upgrade_available(parent):

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 2315, in _upgrade_available

    pkg.slot_atom):

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 2401, in _iter_similar_available

    graph_pkg.root_config, atom):

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 5451, in _iter_match_pkgs_any

    pkg_type, atom, onlydeps=onlydeps):

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 5509, in _iter_match_pkgs_atom

    installed=installed, onlydeps=onlydeps, myrepo=repo)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 6846, in _pkg

    metadata = zip(db_keys, db.aux_get(cpv, db_keys, myrepo=myrepo))

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/portage/dbapi/porttree.py", line 627, in aux_get

    proc.start()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/AsynchronousTask.py", line 30, in start

    self._start()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/EbuildMetadataPhase.py", line 119, in _start

    fd_pipes=fd_pipes, returnpid=True)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/portage/package/ebuild/doebuild.py", line 827, in doebuild

    fd_pipes=fd_pipes, returnpid=returnpid)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/portage/package/ebuild/doebuild.py", line 186, in _spawn_phase

    returnpid=returnpid, logfile=logfile, **kwargs)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/portage/package/ebuild/doebuild.py", line 177, in _doebuild_spawn

    return spawn(cmd, settings, **kwargs)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/portage/package/ebuild/doebuild.py", line 1665, in spawn

    **keywords)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/portage/process.py", line 116, in spawn_bash

    return spawn(args, opt_name=opt_name, **keywords)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/portage/process.py", line 310, in spawn

    bool(groups)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/portage/proxy/objectproxy.py", line 89, in __bool__

    return bool(object.__getattribute__(self, '_get_target')())

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/portage/data.py", line 281, in _get_target

    return _get_global(object.__getattribute__(self, '_name'))

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/portage/data.py", line 212, in _get_global

    stderr=subprocess.STDOUT)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/subprocess.py", line 856, in __init__

    restore_signals, start_new_session)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/subprocess.py", line 1460, in _execute_child

    raise child_exception_type(errno_num, err_msg)

FileNotFoundError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: b'id'

然后重新sudo emerge --oneshot portage，无法执行下去，重新安装python也会出现这个问题

/etc/portage/make.cof是这个

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 python3_4 “

----------

## LdBeth

下个 Stage3 重新装个 Portage。

----------

## pang15975386

重新换个portage也不行

distfiles # emerge -av bzip2

PORTAGE_BZIP2_COMMAND setting is invalid: 'bzip2'

PORTAGE_BZIP2_COMMAND setting from make.globals is invalid: 'bzip2'

!!! Problem with sandbox binary. Disabling...

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r8:0/1::gentoo  USE="-static -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r8::gentoo

Warning: File compression unsupported bzip2. Missing package: app-arch/bzip2/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/phase-functions.sh: line 269: rm: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/phase-functions.sh: line 270: rm: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/phase-functions.sh: line 274: rm: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/phase-functions.sh: line 278: rm: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/phase-functions.sh: line 284: rm: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/phase-functions.sh: line 285: rm: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/phase-functions.sh: line 286: rm: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/phase-functions.sh: line 295: rm: command not found

 * bzip2-1.0.6.tar.gz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size  :Wink:  ...                                                       [ ok ]

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/phase-functions.sh: line 1093: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/phase-functions.sh: line 1094: chmod: command not found

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/python-exec/python3.4/emerge", line 50, in <module>

    retval = emerge_main()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/main.py", line 1250, in emerge_main

    return run_action(emerge_config)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/actions.py", line 3297, in run_action

    retval = action_build(emerge_config, spinner=spinner)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/actions.py", line 540, in action_build

    retval = mergetask.merge()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/Scheduler.py", line 1039, in merge

    rval = self._merge()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/Scheduler.py", line 1444, in _merge

    self._main_loop()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/Scheduler.py", line 1422, in _main_loop

    self._event_loop.iteration()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/portage/util/_eventloop/EventLoop.py", line 333, in iteration

    if not x.callback(f, event, *x.args):

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/portage/util/_async/PipeLogger.py", line 92, in _output_handler

    self.wait()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/AsynchronousTask.py", line 57, in wait

    self._wait_hook()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/AsynchronousTask.py", line 175, in _wait_hook

    self._exit_listener_stack.pop()(self)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/SpawnProcess.py", line 173, in _pipe_logger_exit

    self._async_waitpid()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/SubProcess.py", line 113, in _async_waitpid

    self.pid, self._async_waitpid_cb)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/portage/util/_eventloop/EventLoop.py", line 411, in child_watch_add

    self._poll_child_processes()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/portage/util/_eventloop/EventLoop.py", line 455, in _poll_child_processes

    x.callback(x.pid, wait_retval[1], x.data)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/SubProcess.py", line 119, in _async_waitpid_cb

    self.wait()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/AsynchronousTask.py", line 57, in wait

    self._wait_hook()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/AsynchronousTask.py", line 175, in _wait_hook

    self._exit_listener_stack.pop()(self)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/EbuildPhase.py", line 270, in _ebuild_exit

    self.wait()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/AsynchronousTask.py", line 57, in wait

    self._wait_hook()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/AsynchronousTask.py", line 175, in _wait_hook

    self._exit_listener_stack.pop()(self)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/EbuildExecuter.py", line 65, in _setup_exit

    self._start_task(unpack_phase, self._unpack_exit)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/CompositeTask.py", line 151, in _start_task

    task.start()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/AsynchronousTask.py", line 30, in start

    self._start()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/EbuildPhase.py", line 133, in _start

    self._start_lock()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/EbuildPhase.py", line 153, in _start_lock

    self._start_ebuild()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/EbuildPhase.py", line 188, in _start_ebuild

    self._start_task(ebuild_process, self._ebuild_exit)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/CompositeTask.py", line 151, in _start_task

    task.start()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/AsynchronousTask.py", line 30, in start

    self._start()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/AbstractEbuildProcess.py", line 170, in _start

    SpawnProcess._start(self)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/SpawnProcess.py", line 112, in _start

    retval = self._spawn(self.args, **kwargs)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/EbuildProcess.py", line 25, in _spawn

    actionmap=actionmap, **kwargs)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/portage/package/ebuild/doebuild.py", line 177, in _doebuild_spawn

    return spawn(cmd, settings, **kwargs)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/portage/package/ebuild/doebuild.py", line 1665, in spawn

    **keywords)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/portage/process.py", line 116, in spawn_bash

    return spawn(args, opt_name=opt_name, **keywords)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/portage/process.py", line 310, in spawn

    bool(groups)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/portage/proxy/objectproxy.py", line 89, in __bool__

    return bool(object.__getattribute__(self, '_get_target')())

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/portage/data.py", line 281, in _get_target

    return _get_global(object.__getattribute__(self, '_name'))

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/portage/data.py", line 212, in _get_global

    stderr=subprocess.STDOUT)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/subprocess.py", line 856, in __init__

    restore_signals, start_new_session)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/subprocess.py", line 1460, in _execute_child

    raise child_exception_type(errno_num, err_msg)

FileNotFoundError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: b'id'

----------

## LdBeth

把 Stage3 里面的 sandbox 也放回去啊。

----------

## pang15975386

1。重新下载sandbox，放到distfiles中，没用

2。复制stage3中的/usr/share/sandbox到目录中，也没用，还是一样

distfiles # emerge -av sandbox

PORTAGE_BZIP2_COMMAND setting is invalid: 'bzip2'

PORTAGE_BZIP2_COMMAND setting from make.globals is invalid: 'bzip2'

!!! Problem with sandbox binary. Disabling...

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/sandbox-2.10-r4::gentoo  ABI_X86="(32) (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-apps/sandbox-2.10-r4::gentoo

Warning: File compression unsupported bzip2. Missing package: app-arch/bzip2/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/phase-functions.sh: line 269: rm: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/phase-functions.sh: line 270: rm: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/phase-functions.sh: line 274: rm: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/phase-functions.sh: line 278: rm: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/phase-functions.sh: line 284: rm: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/phase-functions.sh: line 285: rm: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/phase-functions.sh: line 286: rm: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/phase-functions.sh: line 295: rm: command not found

 * sandbox-2.10.tar.xz BLAKE2B SHA512 size  :Wink:  ...                                                               [ ok ]

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 216: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild.sh: line 217: chmod: command not found

>>> It appears that 'sandbox-2.10-r4' is already setup; skipping.

>>> Remove '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sandbox-2.10-r4/.setuped' to force setup.

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/phase-functions.sh: line 1093: chgrp: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/python3.4/phase-functions.sh: line 1094: chmod: command not found

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/python-exec/python3.4/emerge", line 50, in <module>

    retval = emerge_main()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/main.py", line 1250, in emerge_main

    return run_action(emerge_config)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/actions.py", line 3297, in run_action

    retval = action_build(emerge_config, spinner=spinner)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/actions.py", line 540, in action_build

    retval = mergetask.merge()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/Scheduler.py", line 1039, in merge

    rval = self._merge()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/Scheduler.py", line 1444, in _merge

    self._main_loop()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/Scheduler.py", line 1422, in _main_loop

    self._event_loop.iteration()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/portage/util/_eventloop/EventLoop.py", line 333, in iteration

    if not x.callback(f, event, *x.args):

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/portage/util/_async/PipeLogger.py", line 92, in _output_handler

    self.wait()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/AsynchronousTask.py", line 57, in wait

    self._wait_hook()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/AsynchronousTask.py", line 175, in _wait_hook

    self._exit_listener_stack.pop()(self)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/SpawnProcess.py", line 173, in _pipe_logger_exit

    self._async_waitpid()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/SubProcess.py", line 113, in _async_waitpid

    self.pid, self._async_waitpid_cb)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/portage/util/_eventloop/EventLoop.py", line 411, in child_watch_add

    self._poll_child_processes()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/portage/util/_eventloop/EventLoop.py", line 455, in _poll_child_processes

    x.callback(x.pid, wait_retval[1], x.data)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/SubProcess.py", line 119, in _async_waitpid_cb

    self.wait()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/AsynchronousTask.py", line 57, in wait

    self._wait_hook()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/AsynchronousTask.py", line 175, in _wait_hook

    self._exit_listener_stack.pop()(self)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/EbuildPhase.py", line 270, in _ebuild_exit

    self.wait()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/AsynchronousTask.py", line 57, in wait

    self._wait_hook()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/AsynchronousTask.py", line 175, in _wait_hook

    self._exit_listener_stack.pop()(self)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/EbuildExecuter.py", line 65, in _setup_exit

    self._start_task(unpack_phase, self._unpack_exit)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/CompositeTask.py", line 151, in _start_task

    task.start()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/AsynchronousTask.py", line 30, in start

    self._start()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/EbuildPhase.py", line 133, in _start

    self._start_lock()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/EbuildPhase.py", line 153, in _start_lock

    self._start_ebuild()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/EbuildPhase.py", line 188, in _start_ebuild

    self._start_task(ebuild_process, self._ebuild_exit)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/CompositeTask.py", line 151, in _start_task

    task.start()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/AsynchronousTask.py", line 30, in start

    self._start()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/AbstractEbuildProcess.py", line 170, in _start

    SpawnProcess._start(self)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/SpawnProcess.py", line 112, in _start

    retval = self._spawn(self.args, **kwargs)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/EbuildProcess.py", line 25, in _spawn

    actionmap=actionmap, **kwargs)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/portage/package/ebuild/doebuild.py", line 177, in _doebuild_spawn

    return spawn(cmd, settings, **kwargs)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/portage/package/ebuild/doebuild.py", line 1665, in spawn

    **keywords)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/portage/process.py", line 116, in spawn_bash

    return spawn(args, opt_name=opt_name, **keywords)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/portage/process.py", line 310, in spawn

    bool(groups)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/portage/proxy/objectproxy.py", line 89, in __bool__

    return bool(object.__getattribute__(self, '_get_target')())

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/portage/data.py", line 281, in _get_target

    return _get_global(object.__getattribute__(self, '_name'))

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/portage/data.py", line 212, in _get_global

    stderr=subprocess.STDOUT)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/subprocess.py", line 856, in __init__

    restore_signals, start_new_session)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/subprocess.py", line 1460, in _execute_child

    raise child_exception_type(errno_num, err_msg)

FileNotFoundError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: b'id'

distfiles # eselect python list

Available Python interpreters, in order of preference:

  [1]   python3.4

  [2]   python2.7

distfiles # eselect python set 2

/usr/share/eselect/modules/python.eselect:行109: mv: 未找到命令

!!! Error: (no message)

Call stack:

    * write_preferences (python.eselect:109)

    * do_set (python.eselect:370)

    * check_do (core.bash:24)

    * do_action (core.bash:105)

    * main (eselect:181)

exiting

这样还能救回来吗，不能的话只能重装了

----------

## LdBeth

复制 /etc 和 /home 以后把 Tarball 全解压了吧。还是不行就重装了。

----------

## pang15975386

谢谢，我试试看

----------

